# Scherzwort



## dergott

Amigos, ¿qué significa "Scherzwort"? palabra graciosa, chiste?
 
..según el contexto?
 
... (Sachen) die für eine Römerin der Aristokratie wichtiger waren als das Brot für den Plebs. Nach einen Scherzwort konnte sie sich nämlich notfalls auch von Eselinenmilch ernähren.
 
Meine Übersetzung
Precisamente, después de una palabra graciosa, ella también podía alimentarse de leche de burra si fuera necesario.


----------



## Jana337

dergott said:
			
		

> Amigos, ¿qué significa "Scherzwort"? palabra graciosa, chiste?
> 
> ..según el contexto?
> 
> ... (Sachen) die für eine Römerin der Aristokratie wichtiger waren als das Brot für den Plebs. Nach eine*m* Scherzwort konnte sie sich nämlich notfalls auch von Eselin*n*enmilch ernähren.
> 
> Meine Übersetzung
> Precisamente, después de una palabra graciosa, ella también podía alimentarse de leche de burra si fuera necesario.


Hi dergott,

"-wort" does not have to mean "word" only. It can be a saying (e.g. Sprichwort is a similarly built word). Palabra graciosa does not sound right to me --> it was jokingly said?

Jana


----------



## DaleC

Chiste, sí. 


			
				dergott said:
			
		

> Amigos, ¿qué significa "Scherzwort"? palabra graciosa, chiste?
> 
> ..según el contexto?
> 
> ... (Sachen) die für eine Römerin der Aristokratie wichtiger waren als das Brot für den Plebs. Nach einen Scherzwort konnte sie sich nämlich notfalls auch von Eselinenmilch ernähren.
> 
> Meine Übersetzung
> Precisamente, después de una palabra graciosa, ella también podía alimentarse incluso de leche de burra si fuera necesario.


----------



## dergott

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## dergott

Otra consulta aparte: *Nach* einem Scherzwort .... podría significar. "_*de acuerdo a*_ un dicho gracioso...


----------



## Jana337

dergott said:
			
		

> Otra consulta aparte: *Nach* einem Scherzwort .... podría significar. "_*de acuerdo a*_ un dicho gracioso...


Estoy de acuerdo. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

En vez de Eselinnenmilch yo diría simplemente Eselsmilch.
A mí me suena mejor.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------

